# Mackie FPS VS Deeside RFC



## birdbonkers84 (May 7, 2018)

1.



DSC_4780 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2.



DSC_4455 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3.



DSC_4899 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4.



DSC_5075 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

5.



DSC_4749 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

6.



DSC_4674 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

7.



DSC_4525 by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Managed to get along to my old teams 3rd last game of the season.  Shot these as .jpgs instead of RAW last time.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 7, 2018)

Very good action shots............


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 7, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good action shots............


Thanks Jeff


----------



## tenthumbs (May 16, 2018)

#5 is excellent!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 16, 2018)

tenthumbs said:


> #5 is excellent!


Thanks tenthumbs,  Only shot 2 games so far with my 300mm lens.  For this game I tried shooting in just .jpg


----------



## ac12 (May 16, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> tenthumbs said:
> 
> 
> > #5 is excellent!
> ...



The more you shoot, the better you get.  You start to find the locations and angles to get better shots, you learn what to watch out for, etc.  It took me shooting the entire high school soccer season, before I was sort of comfortable shooting soccer.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 16, 2018)

ac12 said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > tenthumbs said:
> ...



Yeah exactly, looking forward to the new season in September.  I'm quite fortunate that this is my old team and I know the calls etc, but although I have this information, getting into the right position is key.  I need to get myself a small seat so I'm not always shooting at eye level.  Kneeling down is fine, but I wouldn't exactly say it's comfortable.


----------



## ac12 (May 16, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > birdbonkers84 said:
> ...



You are very lucky to have that background and know the team.

WARNING.  IMHO seats on the sideline can be dangerous.  It can plant you so that you cannot get out of the way of the players running towards you.  See the attached pix.  With the monopod between his legs and his legs extended and crossed, I have my doubts that he could get out of the way of a player running right at him.
FYI, the flag and yellow line is the border of the soccer field.
There were MANY times where I had to play dodge, to get out of the way of football and soccer players running right at me.  So that is not an academic question.
I'm too old to get down and kneel.  It takes me too much time and effort to get back up, which is dangerous if a player is running straight for me.  So I just stand, so I can get out of the way quickly.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 17, 2018)

ac12 said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'll be keep seating information in mind.  Not planning on using a monopod as I don't find my set-up heavy.  Maybe instead of getting some sort of "seat" I could just bend my knees a bit.


----------



## ac12 (May 17, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > birdbonkers84 said:
> ...



For me, on the sidelines, the main thing is personal SAFETY.  
That you remain mobile, and able to QUICKLY get out of the way of a player who is running full speed right at you.
I tell my students, "if a football player in full padding runs into you, YOU LOOSE."
A trip to the hospital is not my idea of fun.

I've started collecting pix of photographers in questionable or bad safety situations.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2018)

Good pictures.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 18, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Good pictures.



Thanks Derrel


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

